# Oven door seal



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Can anyone help, my oven door seal has come away and lets out all the heat,it only needs gluing back on but can't find a glue suitable.
The original fix seems to be with 3 dops of black stuff accross the top and that was enough, the seal is glued directly onto a stainless panel and the glass door then closes against the seal.
I have tried a high temp glue used on log burners but that lasted 10 minutes and came away.
any suggestions?
Loddy


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi i am of no use to your problem, but may in enquire what glue and where did you get it from for your log burner? i need to reset my door seal on my villager logburner at home.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It was the glue that came with my log burner, its for gluing the rope seal on.
Loddy


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

That is what i am after do you know the name of it?


----------



## 127093 (Aug 19, 2009)

*High Temperature Glue*

Foe anyone else suffering a similar problem. The adhesive for the oven is a *"high temperature silicone adhesive".* You can buy a kit to repair ovens eg http://ovendoorglue.co.uk. The kit is primarily intended for fixing the oven glass, but works well on rubber seals too.

The glue used on the stove is different, you need *"rope glue"*, again this can be found on the internet eg http://www.stovespares.co.uk/stove-spares-sundries.html


----------

